# Another DIY beach cart.



## rcc (Mar 31, 2009)

Heading to the gulf for the first time in 4 years and am really looking forward to being there. What led to this project was a "pompano in a Walmart grocery sack". We still laugh about it today. Hopefully this will help with that situation if we ever catch a keeper fish again.

I needed a cart that would travel and roll in sand. Hopefully this will work. Still lack a hand full of bolts and rivets and a little tweaking here and there, but maybe this will work. I will be able to collapse it as flat as the wheels will allow in about a minute. To open it up will take about the same amount of time. 

Started with a collapsible cart and went from there.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Where'd you get those tires?


----------



## rcc (Mar 31, 2009)

Harbor Freight. $6. They may explode at any time.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Saw some in Lowes the other day.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

rcc said:


> Harbor Freight. $6. They may explode at any time.


Whats the axle size for them? Need to get some new tires for my wagon pier cart, sick of the solid rubber wheels.


----------



## brian4 (Oct 29, 2013)

nice , sent you a pm..


----------



## rcc (Mar 31, 2009)

5/8 shaft size

The tires stink...smell bad. Hopefully the smell will get better with them outside.

Who knows, stinky tires may help give you a little elbow room on the pier.


----------

